# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  this gesture

## kamka

I've been looking for a name of this gesture that is usually made by adults when telling kids they're not supposed to do something; this sort of moving your pointing finger from left to right.
Is it shaking your finger at smb? or waving? 
thanks in advance; tried to make it as clear as possible, sorry if I failed   ::

----------


## Бармалей

Shake your finger at someone, wag your finger at someone -- both of these work.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Shake your finger at someone, wag your finger at someone -- both of these work.

 +1

----------


## kamka

thank you very much, Barmarley  ::

----------


## Platinum

> +1

 What is this "+1"?  I have seen it several times, but I can't figure out what it means.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  +1   What is this "+1"?  I have seen it several times, but I can't figure out what it means.

 "+1" means "I agree". +1 point to you score.

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

It means "no don't do that"~It's a loving way of showing a family member that's younger than you that something is wrong.

----------

